# Tari waste tax



## Dean Valsesia (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi I am trying to get a sense of how much this tax is. Roughly what are people paying a year. 
I am correct in saying there is a price per sqm? And if so does this include basements, workshop space and outbuildings? 
Thanks trying to get an idea before I walk into my local commune and get a shock.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Go to your Comune website and they should have a link for something like this for CalcoloIUC , you should be able to get the exact amount from there...


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Includes everything even parking spot if you have one. SQm but I think also the number of residents. Living space is counted 1:1. Everything else has some sort of multiplier. 

The number can vary widely depending on how efficient the town is both at collecting garbage and the tax. My new apartment is half the size of my older home but the TARI is higher here.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm sure Nick is right in saying this will vary from comune to comune. I checked our last 2018 bill and ours was based on liveable space only i.e. the lower downstairs we used (and were registered as such) for storage space were not included in TARI. Looking at the bill we were only charged for 130sqm whereas the house was more than double this. I also see they deducted quite a bit for us composting! total bill for x2 people at 130sqm was €216 that year..


----------



## Giulio Iovene (10 mo ago)

Dean Valsesia said:


> Hi I am trying to get a sense of how much this tax is. Roughly what are people paying a year.
> I am correct in saying there is a price per sqm? And if so does this include basements, workshop space and outbuildings?
> Thanks trying to get an idea before I walk into my local commune and get a shock.


Hi Dean, I am a chartered accountant andI provide tax services in Italy to expat and new resident. 
Do not hesitate to hit me up should you need any clarifications or support in this respect va linkedin or on our website www.taxforprofessionals.com 
Cheers
Giulio Iovene


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Mine has been about €160-175 per annum over the past three years, for a small-ish apartment. It went up when we converted a storeroom into a spare bedroom, then went down again when the _comune _decided to drop the fourth annual instalment as a COVID-relief measure.


----------

